# The Fur Lodge (Discord Fur Community)



## Pax Cansilo (May 16, 2018)

Hello! I am Pax and my discord is set in a winter Lodge setting and is also looking for staff and users!
1. Do not harass others/ask for personal info
2. Do not use racism or sexism
3. Common sense
4. Do not spam/Carefully choose to send text walls
5. If you need help, ask someone!
6. If a problem arises, message a moderator
7. Do not advertise
8. Nickname an Age/Sex/Fur/Orientation

Roleplay, talk, make friends, find a family! Join us at our discord! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

